# Which Composer Dominates Your Collection?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This doesn't necessarily mean this composer is your favorite, but whose work do you have the most abundance of in your collection over all mediums?

I believe mine is Mozart. Every other page I turn in my CD booklets, Mozart pops up.

:lol:


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah, Mozart for sure. He just wrote so much good stuff. A lot of people accuse him of producing quantity over quality, but even when you get rid of all the superfluous work, there's still A TON of great music. Also Bruckner. I have a few recordings of each symphony (at least 10 recordings of 3, 8, and 9 each) and recordings of most of the other stuff too.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

This is strange because I have more Mozart than any other composer yet he is far from my favourite composer, subliminal suggestion in some form?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> This is strange because I have more Mozart than any other composer yet he is far from my favourite composer, subliminal suggestion in some form?


Could be! 
15


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Beethoven, by far. Bach and Mozart next. Mahler might be first, by capita, that is number of recordings per work.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

> most abundance


Number of works? Number of disks? Total music time? Or some combination thereof?

Depending on the above, it is probably Beethoven ... or Mahler ... or Vaughan Williams ... or Sibelius ... or Wagner. Only one thing for sure ... it isn't Mozart!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> Number of works? Number of disks? Total music time? Or some combination thereof?
> 
> Depending on the above, it is probably Beethoven ... or Mahler ... or Vaughan Williams ... or Sibelius ... or Wagner. Only one thing for sure ... it isn't Mozart!


Number of discs.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Beethoven, by a fair amount. At one time Bach was predominant, but then Beethoven overtook him when I started collecting piano sonata interpretations. (At the moment my favourite is the Bruce Hungerford set on Vanguard) How many discs of Ludwig? Over a hundred, and that's not including LPs, 78s, cassettes, bootleg mini - disc recordings, mp3 downloads, ect. In any case, more than I need.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Number of discs.


Ohh ... well as at well over half of my collection is on downloaded files which takes up less than 1 (terabyte) disc, by disc count it most definitely is Wagner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi by a very large margin.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Mozart for me. I bought a lot of his symphonies looking for my “definitive” versions, which is tougher for me with Mozart than with other composers.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach (200+) by far. He is also my favourite composer.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

All mine is on a hard drive ripped from CD or download, so can only measure hours. The top 5 according to "foobar" are:

1	.	Beethoven	:	164
2	.	Mozart	:	147
3	.	Schubert	:	118
4	.	Bach	:	113
5	.	Haydn	:	108​
This is 25% of the total, and roughly reflects long term preferences.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Antiquarian said:


> Beethoven, by a fair amount. At one time Bach was predominant, but then Beethoven overtook him when I started collecting piano sonata interpretations. (At the moment my favourite is the Bruce Hungerford set on Vanguard) How many discs of Ludwig? Over a hundred, and that's not including LPs, 78s, cassettes, bootleg mini - disc recordings, mp3 downloads, ect. In any case, more than I need.


The excellent Bruce Hungerford Beethoven sonatas, the ones he recorded before his untimely death in 1977, can be had on two 99-cent downloads: The Bach Guild's _Big Beethoven Box_ and _Bigger Beethoven Bo_x. The latter box has a couple of sonatas credited to Hungerford that are actually played by Novaes - see the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Talking of Beethoven and downloads, it so happens that my latest acquisition is the recently issued CD by Murray Perahia of Piano Sonatas nos 14 ('Moonlight') and 29 ('Hammerklavier'). It was BBC Radio 3's "Disc of the week" in the latest programme, where its presenter Andrew McGregor recommended it and I usually find that his judgements are very good. I wanted it mainly for Hammerklavier. Bsed on a few comparisons so far I rather prefer it to others I have by Osborne, Ogdon, Gulda. The sound quality is excellent, and Perahias's playing is brilliant imo. Trying to follow the score is not easy (for the likes of me) but Perahia's handling seems faultless.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

KenOC said:


> The excellent Bruce Hungerford Beethoven sonatas, the ones he recorded *before* his untimely death in 1977.....


Maybe he played them so heavenly, that one is inclined to think, that he recorded them *after*,


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have more discs of Mozart's work than by anyone else - just over 80 discs with no duplication of any works. Sounds a lot, but in terms of proportion to his complete output that's well below 50%. I have fewer discs by Britten, Hindemith and Shostakovich who were all prolific but still small taters compared to Mozart, but what I do have represents a far higher percentage of their respective output overall.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Mahler and Shostakovich, overwhelmingly so. Not for any reason in particular, even though Mahler is my favourite composer - it's just that collecting their complete symphonies tends to comprise a lot of CD's...

It's also worth mentioning that my collection is, as of yet, fairly small. I do intend to fill it up with a lot of music, especially from contemporary composers. If only I had all the money in the world!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach by a wide margin followed by about an equal amount of Mozart/Beethoven/Shostakovich/Mahler. Among the relatively obscure composers, Myaskovsky and Weinberg take the lead.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Over 45 years I've owned 10,000 or more recordings and downloads but limit my collection to about 300, some of which I still never play. Of those the greatest number belong to J.S. Bach, Beethoven, Bruckner, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Mozart and Vivaldi. Other composers I own more than 2-3 recordings (or versions) of are Berg, Elgar, Krommer, Ligeti, Liszt, Mahler, Respighi, Saint Saens, Schoenberg, Schubert, Schumann, Shostakovich, Wagner and Webern. 

Of these the composers I am likely to listen most often to Bruckner, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Vivaldi and Schumann but not necessarily because I like them best. They may suit my mood more often, the music I have of them may fit the time I have available most often, or the recordings I have I may have acquired most recently.

In general, I wouldn't say I have a favorite but I do have a favorite kind of music: major key of duration between 15-30 minutes. I have little time and less inclination to listen to an entire opera or even a lengthy symphony. I also like woodwind chamber and choral music and lieder a great deal.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Which composer dominates me: Prokofiev, Shostakovitch, Vivaldi, Bruckner, Mahler, Berlioz, and yes, they tend also to be amply presented in my collection.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

J S Bach 50%
Other Baroque music 23%
Medieval and Renaissance 12%
Beethoven 10%
Other (most of it 20th century music) 5%


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

In my teeny weeny collection I have most discs by Scriabin. Which is as it should be.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Wagner! Who knew?:lol: but he lags a bit behind Bob Dylan!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Verdi by a very large margin.


Mine might be Verdi too  Mozart and Brahms are the other possibilities. Well let's think though...I have Brahms complete works which amounts to 46 discs. I guess if I owned one recording of each Verdi opera and the Requiem, you'd hit 50-55 discs. Adding to the fact I own a couple other Verdi albums (song recitals, other sacred works, and multiple recordings of several of his operas) then Verdi beats Brahms. I'm going to guess that with 4 Aidas, 3 Don Carlos, 3 Otellos, 4 Un Ballos, 4 La Traviatas..... yes he probably beats Mozart then too.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My CD collection is compact and concise compared to many of those posting here! Numerically, it is neck&neck between Beethoven and Vaughan Williams, with Sibelius wheezing along in third.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Mahler by far, followed by Elgar, then Tchaikovsky.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't count discs, and can only go by feet of shelf space:

1) Mozart
2) Bach
3) Beethoven
4) Wagner
5) Haydn
6) Schubert
7) Mahler

Mozart is hardly my favorite, and I suspect that the number of discs is lower. I have so many recordings of Mozart's operas, and these take up a lot of shelf space.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For non-operatic works, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Mahler, and Handel dominate my collection. However, overall, my electronic folders for music (not videos), which have all my collection, and not discounting for multiple sets of same thing (which I have done in opera and non-opera), show:

Opera: 62%

Non-opera: 38%

As far as current listening goes, it is about 95% opera. Dominant composers in my opera collection probably include Wagner, Rossini, Bellini, Donizetti, Beethoven (ha, with one opera, but 24 sets in my collection!)


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart, by far including the Brilliant Classics complete Mozart edition. 

Other composers well to the rear in my collection are Beethoven, Bach, Schubert, Haydn, Handel, Rossini, Brahms and Dvorak.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Temporarily it was Mozart, simply because I got a fantastic deal on Brilliant's complete Mozart edition. Having got rid of about half of that, I see that Beethoven has pulled into first place, leaving Mozart more or less tied with Bach and Haydn. None of them are the composers I listen to most, but they just wrote an awful lot of music worth having around.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Handel, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, oh, did I mention Handel?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Wagner! Who knew?:lol: but he lags a bit behind Bob Dylan!


As do they all! :lol:

Mozart for me, followed by Schubert, who's followed closely by Beethoven. I still haven't got everything by Mozart. I lack the juvenile operas, some serenades, divertimenti, some other stuff, but of the major works, I have them all... :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> Temporarily it was Mozart, simply because I got a fantastic deal on Brilliant's complete Mozart edition. Having got rid of about half of that, I see that Beethoven has pulled into first place, leaving Mozart more or less tied with Bach and Haydn. None of them are the composers I listen to most, but they just wrote an awful lot of music worth having around.


Indeed, I was expecting Wagner would have been your response


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

And the top 10 are ...

JS Bach (103)
*Handel* (97)
Beethoven (86)
Verdi (79)
Mozart (75)
Wagner (59)
Haydn (47)
Vivaldi (45)
*R Strauss* (45)
Brahms (38)

Favourites highlighted. 39 of the Handel are opera, and 16 of the Strauss. Next on the list would be Shostakovich, closely followed by Dvorak.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is probably Beethoven but Bach comes close. I do have quite a lot of Mozart but tend to be more fussy about performers with Mozart. With Beethoven and Bach I do like to hear (have!) a wide variety of performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's nice to see I'm in the average range here: Bach (If you have all the cantatas and oratorios, that's a bunch right there), Beethoven, then Bruckner.


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

In my case, the numbers mirror my preferences. My three favorite composers are Debussy, Mozart and Sibelius, in alphabetical order. They are also the composers by whom I have the most recordings. But there is a disclaimer: I have so much Mozart partly due to having purchased a CD collection called "Mozart's Revenge," with which I also received two "free" portable CD players, neither of which worked right, forcing me to buy another one. But the CD collection also had plenty of other composers, so it was still a good deal. 

An interesting side note: whenever I get a new receiver, speakers etc, I always use Mozart's 40th as the test case for them. And I always know exactly where it is located in my CD collection. I just grab it, even in the dark. You can't even see the label. It's nestled in amongst all the other Mozart CDs, and they all look exactly the same. Happens even if I didn't put it back in the same place last time. Weird. Cue the Twilight Zone theme...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Indeed, I was expecting Wagner would have been your response


I like to have a good representation of a composer's works, and some composers were far more prolific than others. Though I'm an opera lover, I tend not to collect multiple versions of operas, as I'm too fussy about singers and would rather not hear opera at all if I don't care for the singers in the lead roles. Wagner only wrote ten mature operas, three early ones, and a few miscellaneous pieces worth having.

I'm in the process of reducing my CD collection, removing repertoire duplications and music that no longer interests me. I welcome inquiries via PM!


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I hadn't thought about it, but taking a look through my CD collection it appears I have the most of Stravinsky.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Vaughan Williams, Sibelius, Finzi, and Koechlin (which probably truly makes me unique on TC).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Beethoven, I think. Too many dusty boxes of piano sonatas and string quartets lying around--and I can't bring myself to cull even the dustiest ones.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

On amount of music on CDs and digital files:

1) Beethoven (by quite some distance)
2) Brahms
3) Dvorak
4) Mahler
5) Tchaikovsky / Schubert / Schumann


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

1) Beethoven ( by some distance here too!)
2) Bartok
3) Mahler
4) Haydn (lots of large but compact boxed sets)
Then Dvořák, Janáček, Martinů And Sibelius in similar quantities.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I have seen a number of polls in the past asking people to list/rank their favourite composers or ones they consider to be the greatest. Sometimes only one list was produced, and sometimes two. Maybe next time somebody suggests a big composer poll a third item could be added asking about the composers that dominate their collections. Maybe also could be added a fourth, which composers are considered to be the most influential due to their innovativeness. And possibly a fifth, which composers did you once like but don't care for much these days. It would be nice to get the bottom of all these issues in one fell swoop, and prepare the ground for some possibly quite fascinating cross-correlations.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Handel and Shostakovich (what a match!).


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Lotta Verdi, lotta Mahler and Strauss, lotta Wagner (he probably wins), lotta Sibelius, lotta Beethoven, lotta Bach. You wanna count, come over and do it. Little Schoenberg.

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barelytenor said:


> Lotta Verdi, lotta Mahler and Strauss, lotta Wagner (he probably wins), lotta Sibelius, lotta Beethoven, lotta Bach. You wanna count, come over and do it. Little Schoenberg.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


It's not meant to be exact...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> Lotta Verdi, lotta Mahler and Strauss, lotta Wagner (he probably wins), lotta Sibelius, lotta Beethoven, lotta Bach. You wanna count, come over and do it.


Nobody could resist an offer to visit "A better, purer place". Just where is it?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Beethoven.
Followed by Bach and Mozart, of course.

The thing about my Beethoven collection is that not only do I have more than a couple purported "complete works" (or at least huge) box sets of Beethoven, I also collect complete sets of the symphonies, and have several dozen of those. And several sets of the Quartets and Piano Sonatas. So ...


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

For me it's Beethoven followed by lots Romantic era composers, then a large concentration of Late Romantic and Early Modern...not much Baroque or classical except for some Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Haydn and Mozart. Very little pre-Baroque, even though Orlando Gibbons is one of my favorite composers; some post-World War II, Ultra Modernism, Serial, Abstract, Concept material and some minimalism (I like a few things by Glass), but not much there either.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Nobody could resist an offer to visit "A better, purer place". Just where is it?


It's metaphysical, not geographical.

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Probably Bartok for me. 

But I also have a lot of Carter, Stravinsky and Schoenberg, so one of those could also dominate my collection.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Merl said:


> On amount of music on CDs and digital files:
> 
> 1) Beethoven (by quite some distance)
> 2) Brahms
> ...


I am sure Beethoven would be in the lead if you have around 100 complete symphony cycles.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Mozart
Beethoven
Schubert
Haydn
Martinu
Brahms
Vaughan Williams
Milhaud
Mendelssohn
Bax


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Most certainly Bartók. I've got his collected works on vinyl and some other vinyl and cd's.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Beethoven 28
Shostakovich 24
Mahler 24 
Brahms 19
Bach 12.5


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

This question has been asked before. My answer is still the same.

Top ten:
Britten
Liszt
Beethoven
Stravinsky
Hindemith
Holst (Not bad for a one hit wonder)
Chopin
Elgar
Barber
Carter


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

Composers with most recordings

33 - Raff
33 - Mozart
25 - Beethoven
19 - Mahler
18 - Bach


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Is everyone including in their totals different versions of the same works such as symphony cycles etc? I was wondering whether the picture gets distorted when doing that. Just a thought.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Is everyone including in their totals different versions of the same works such as symphony cycles etc? I was wondering whether the picture gets distorted when doing that. Just a thought.


I do, assuming that the collecting of multiple recordings reflect a greater interest in the composer in question.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

premont said:


> I do, assuming that the collecting of multiple recordings reflect a greater interest in the composer in question.


Fair enough - I suppose there are different ways one can approach the OP's question.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

In terms of total numbers of discs (though I'm about 6 months behind in ripping my CDs to Foobar), This also doesn't include my LP collection.

Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Mahler, Mozart, Haydn (between 25 and 100 discs)

Then a group all on about 20 discs - Bach, Bartok, Berg, Britten, Bridge, Hindemith, Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Webern.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I find I also have an awful lot of Schubert. Symphonies, song cycles such as Winterreise and Die Schöne Müllerin by multiple artists, masses/sacred music, chamber music, piano music. What a versatile composer!

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Bach
Schubert
Mozart

In that order.
Schubert - mostly because of all the lieder albums I cannot resist buying.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

If we're talking sheer number of recordings, then Bach comes out on top for me as there is such a wide array of interpretive approaches to his music both HIP and non-HIP, and I have multiple recordings of all his major works to hear how a variety of musicans approach his work. In the number of recordings category Beethoven and Mozart can't be too far behind.

If we are talking about the total number of hours a composer's music takes up in our discography, then all of a sudden Wagner and Haydn are right up there with those three. 8 complete recordings of The Ring, 9 complete recordings of Meistersinger, etc. and Haydn's complete symphonies and string quartets, etc. take up an enormous amount of time.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Glazunov
Tchaikovsky (esp. his stage works)
Myaskovsky
Bax
Bruckner
Massenet (esp. his stage works)
Rimsky-Korsakov (esp. his operas)
Prokofiev (esp. his stage works)
Lehar
Puccini
Wagner
Schumann (mostly his piano works)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I am counting number of discs, and considering I have few downloaded items, a mere handful of LPs, and I don't think any of the chaps on my list have that many singles out, it's pretty decent as a ranking system!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

This is taken from my original but now mostly de-accessioned LP collection:

Number of works: Beethoven, then Mozart

Shelf space: Mahler (not a huge number of duplicates but enough to make a difference given that most are 2-record boxes).

Use: (aggregate number of works divided by aggregate number of listenings): Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler, Janacek at the top, Mozart probably at the bottom .


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Johann Sebastian Bach: 324 recordings.

G.F. Handel: 72 recordings (counting each opera as a single recording)
A. Vivaldi: 60 recordings (counting each opera as a single recording)

Other composers dominating my collection: J.B.Lully, M.A.Charpentier, F. Couperin, J.P. Rameau, W.A. Mozart, F.J.Haydn, L. Boccherini, G.P.Palestrina, T.L. Victoria, D. Scarlatti, Telemann, H. Schütz, H. Purcell.

All of them may represent around 80% of my collection.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Lots of Beethoven, Mozart, and Dvorak with Haydn close behind (almost all conducted by either Bernstein or Mackerras).


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

According to iTunes:

1. Beethoven 4.2 days
2. Mozart 2.6 days
3. Bach 1.4 days

That is based upon ripped CDs, not downloads.


----------



## Gwithian (Mar 2, 2018)

1. Beethoven easily tops my list - so much great music and interesting to compare the mid-20th century interpretations with the more recent historically-informed versions.

2. Mozart next. He was a bit of a gateway drug for me. Again, fascinating to hear how HIP can reveal new elements.

3. J.S. Bach - but he’s fallen off my playlists of late.

4. Silvius Weiss. Great lute music.

5. Schubert.

6. Sibelius.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Beethoven, but Wagner is gaining on him. I listen to a lot of Bach, like many of us, but don't really collect a lot of his works. I kind of settled on a few interpreters and am content. Could use a new organ works collection perhaps, though.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Counting discs and digital files it turns out to be Jean Francaix (!). Didn't think I had so much.

This is followed (very closely) by Satie and Shostakovich.

I wonder, as a question in the opposite direction, which major composer _doesn't_ appear at all in your collections? For me that is Schubert. I've had a few discs, but they are gone.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

For me Beethoven is number one 34 symphony cycles and several string quartet sets. Haydn and Bach are next. Bach moved up a lot on my list when I bought a 172 cd set.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Counting discs and digital files it turns out to be Jean Francaix (!). Didn't think I had so much.
> 
> This is followed (very closely) by Satie and Shostakovich.
> 
> I wonder, as a question in the opposite direction, which major composer _doesn't_ appear at all in your collections? For me that is Schubert. I've had a few discs, but they are gone.


Good question! I try to get a little bit of all the big names and indulge where I enjoy the most.


----------



## adamrowe (Mar 19, 2018)

Tie between W.A. Mozart and J.S. Bach. Interestingly, "S" is the letter that starts the biggest group.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

CDs: Mozart, Beethoven and Barber.
I haven't tallied my "harddisk collection". I suspect similar numbers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adamrowe said:


> Tie between W.A. Mozart and J.S. Bach. Interestingly, "S" is the letter that starts the biggest group.


Now you're making us curious, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

eugeneonagain said:


> Counting discs and digital files it turns out to be Jean Francaix (!). Didn't think I had so much.
> 
> This is followed (very closely) by Satie and Shostakovich.
> 
> I wonder, as a question in the opposite direction, which major composer _doesn't_ appear at all in your collections? For me that is Schubert. I've had a few discs, but they are gone.


Does Wagner count as major? :devil:

He's absent from my little heap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

adamrowe said:


> Tie between W.A. Mozart and J.S. Bach. Interestingly, "S" is the letter that starts the biggest group.


And me, but that'll be because of Slayer


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP:Bach and Haydn, the composers I consider greatest and second greatest, ever.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven (about 180 CDs), Mozart (about 150), Mahler (93 recordings of his music), Bach (88), Brahms (74), Schubert (55), Wagner (about 45 CDs).


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

rspader said:


> According to iTunes:
> 
> 1. Beethoven 4.2 days
> 2. Mozart 2.6 days
> ...


This is a smart way to do it. One minor danger is that works have a tendency to become longer as we move from the baroque to classical to romantic eras.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Sheer number of discs, I think it has to be Verdi, but I'm not going to take the actual count...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been playing all our CD's (and cataloguing them) alphabetically by composer. I've covered A-G, and am close to completing H-J.

Within this group, the following composers score 30 CDs or more (either the only or the main composer on the CD):

Bach, JS (218)
Haydn (72)
Dvorak (70)
Brahms (58)
Britten (50)
Beethoven (48)
Glass, P (41)
Bruckner (37)
Davies (34)
Gubaidulina (32)
Bax (30)
Grieg (30)

For the K-Z bunch, the following will undoubtedly score 30+, although not in the Bach range:
Mahler, Mozart, Schubert, Shostakovich, Sibelius, Strauss (R), Wagner


----------



## adamrowe (Mar 19, 2018)

Scarlatti, Shostakovich, and Sibelius take up a good portion alone.


Pugg said:


> Now you're making us curious, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## adamrowe (Mar 19, 2018)

dogen said:


> And me, but that'll be because of Slayer


My results are different if I go outside the genre. The award will go to Mike Oldfield, with Björk as runner up.


----------



## Gottfried (Feb 16, 2018)

Haydn followed by Bach.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Beethoven leads the pack, followed by Brahms, Mozart, Bach, Dvorak and Schubert.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

adamrowe said:


> Scarlatti, Shostakovich, and Sibelius take up a good portion alone.


Lots and lots of S composers and CDs in my collection. Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Schubert, Sibelius, Schumann, Schoenberg, Saint-Saens, Scarlatti, Szymanowski, Smetana, et. al.

But probably just as many B's.


----------

